# Recommendations for an HT system!



## RandyAlen (Oct 20, 2020)

I'm looking to set up an HT system in the basement, looking to beef up the basement setup since I intend to spend more time there. I've got a 42" Samsung plasma 720p TV. 
I'm considering going 5.1 with in-wall speakers from Monoprice; nothing can't beat their price! 
Haven't settled on a receiver yet, but looking for a cheap 5.1 receiver; currently, Pioneer VSX-521 almost fits the bill!
The most apparent concern here apart from the cost is the small 100 sq ft basement area! 
I really appreciate any help you can provide.
Thanks!


----------



## RandyAlen (Oct 20, 2020)

Hey guys, 
Do you have any idea if the Monoprice HT-35 Premium 5.1-Channel Home Theater System with Powered Subwoofer is good or not?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

AVR is typically just a matter of personal preference. Its usually a matter of brand preference, if any, features and price. I would select a model with more HDMI inputs than you currently require (and at least one with ARC support). 

I've not used nor heard the Monoprice system. Hard to beat for the price. And it will likely sound decent, but not earth shattering with speakers that small. Audio is very subjective, but it will likely fit the bill. The reviews look good.


----------

